# T-Mobile TCR Frame



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello out there to all my fellow Giant owners. Basicly I ve been tosing around this idea and my head and I figured I d just throw it out here and see what happens. I m wondering if anyone out there with a T-mobile TCR frame would be willing to swap for a TCR 2 2004 design. It has the Black and Yellow paint scheme, frame has less then 800 miles from last year on it and is in PERFECT condition. I am looking for a size of LARGE. I would be willing to kick in some money to offset the fact that the T Mobile has a full carbon fork where as the TCR 2 is carbon and alloy. Only want to trade frame you could keep everything else, crank bars everything. If anyone is interested please PM me. I can send pics of my frame if you would like to see it. Will also kick in cash on shipping. This is a serious offer. like I said i will pay for the difference in the forks. I would go to ebay but then I still have my frame to get ride of maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone. Thanks for your time and again if interested feel free to PM me we can work out details and cash amounts.
Thanks Much 
Deastin


----------

